# Laugh of the Day



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'd gotten this e-mail before, but it made me laugh again today when a member of my wedding party sent it to me, so I thought I'd share. 

*THE WEDDING FAIRY*

A married couple in their early 60s was celebrating their 40th wedding anniversary in a quiet, romantic little restaurant.

Suddenly, a tiny yet beautiful fairy appeared on their table. She said, 'For being such an exemplary married couple and for being loving to each other for all this time, I will grant you each a wish.'

The wife answered, 'Oh, I want to travel around the world with my darling husband.'

The fairy waved her magic wand and - poof! - two tickets for the Queen Mary II appeared in her hands.

The husband thought for a moment: 'Well, this is all very romantic, but an opportunity like this will never come again.

I'm sorry my love, but my wish is to have a wife 30 years younger than me.'

The wife, and the fairy, were deeply disappointed, but a wish is a wish..
So the fairy waved her magic wand and poof!...

the husband became 92 years old.

The moral of this story: Men who are ungrateful bastards should remember fairies are female.....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

go fairies!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ound: Lina!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

ound: ound:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
You betcha"


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Love it Carolina, thanks for the laugh. Now tell the truth, did you share it with Spencer?


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Love it!!!!!ound:

Pattie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that is too funny!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL!


----------

